# Big News...Check out my Ticker!



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey All,

Well all Thanks to God there has been some very important news I have been wanting to share with you all for a while now and although its still early days (15 Weeks and 1 day to be precise) .....Check out my ticker for the Good News!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Well all Thanks to God there has been some very important news I have been wanting to share with you all for a while now and although its still early days (15 Weeks and 1 day to be precise) .....Check out my ticker for the Good News!


hey madam ive been dying to tell you off in public lol you was sposed to email me the info on scan before you went on holiday LOL i was worrying mad about you!!

so glad all is ok and congrats again babe, heres to a healthy happy 9 months xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh and i love the wording on your ticker, do i have a hotdog or a cheeseburger lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh God Fraggy..... Im so sorry I know I have been meaning to msg you. Thank God it all went well! The only thing they said was that the baby looked bigger than my dates lol (a lil fatty) so although my due date is 2nd/3rd march they said the baby's size looks as if its due on the 23rd Feb! Well I guess we shall have to wait and see!

I have my 16 week GP appt on Monday so fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

im sure all will be ok.
and il let you off making me worry LOL but only if you give me flake


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations :thumbup1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> im sure all will be ok.
> and il let you off making me worry LOL but only if you give me flake


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....Never.... did I mention NEVER EVER EVER EVERRRRRRRR!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations Umber  

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Woooooo Congratulations Umber!!!!! haha that wording is amazing lol :001_tt2: hope everything goes well, this is your second?

I guess u wont be able to come along on my plan b visit to frags now ...dam


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Woooooo Congratulations Umber!!!!! haha that wording is amazing lol :001_tt2: hope everything goes well, this is your second?
> 
> I guess u wont be able to come along on my plan b visit to frags now ...dam


Enzyyyyyy pregnant or not pregnant im in your plan B to steal those bunnies count me in!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Congratulations....That's great news...xxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Free spirit and to everyone else with their congrats im so happy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations hunny, how exciting for you. xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Woooooo Congratulations Umber!!!!! haha that wording is amazing lol :001_tt2: hope everything goes well, this is your second?
> 
> I guess u wont be able to come along on my plan b visit to frags now ...dam


Yupp Emzyyy this is my 2nd!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well Congrats to you & hubby...

Aww Wee Babby Umber.....:001_tt2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats to you both


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww Umber congratulations hun, thats brilliant news!!!!!!!! xxx  xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you all again  its all Lillys (Frags bunny) fault for making me so broody lol! One of the reasons I love here lol!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

awww congratulations hun!! how exciting!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations, I bet your so excited.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Congratulations, I bet your so excited.


Super Duperrrrrrr excited!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

oh what great news Umber im so pleased for you i bet you cant wait!!

Hope it all goes well for you, congratulations, i know how much you wanted this and its nice to hear some good news! 

Love your ticker! lol :001_tt2:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Aaahhh Thanks Kelly! Hope you have a fabulous holiday and hows is that gorgeous stan of yours? x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Stan is great thanks - gets cheekier every day!! Little bugger he thinks he is in chareg of the house!

Need to put some more pics of him up soon!

Gonna miss him when we go away though, he hasnt been in boardings for a week before! x


----------

